# Eco Drive Collecting



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I seem to be showing signs of a mutation in the watch collecting illness as I am building upa steady collection of citizen ecodrives i.e. Nighthawk,Skyhawk,Captain Ocean,Mission Antarctica,Perp.Cal plus a mil. type.However despite having a few other quartz I have not quite given up on mechanicals quite yet although I only tend to wear ecodrives or the odd TAG!

Sad or what/ do I need theraphy?

Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh I dunno... I really like my black dial MA.









sounds like youve a serious collection going on - do u have a pic?


----------

